# No mixer....no problem



## PhillipF (7/8/17)

Just thought I'd share this. Recently started mixing and getting all the ingredients combined by shaking them was a damn pain in the arm.....

Luckily " 'n boer maak 'n plan" and seeing as I have a scroll saw handy my mixing has become a little more easy (a jigsaw should work as well...)

In the side by side comparison, the clear liquid is right after mixing the ingredients and the milky color is one that has already been shaken. The color change is caused by millions of tiny bubbles that is formed during the shaking process.

Just make sure the container is securely fastened to avoid chasing after flying bottles....















Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Creative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/8/17)

Hahah thats flippin brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aktorsyl (7/8/17)

PhillipF said:


> Just thought I'd share this. Recently started mixing and getting all the ingredients combined by shaking them was a damn pain in the arm.....
> 
> Luckily " 'n boer maak 'n plan" and seeing as I have a scroll saw handy my mixing has become a little more easy (a jigsaw should work as well...)
> 
> ...


Awesome! Hahah that is some proper shaking, damn.
And as long as you only do that once (after mixing), aeration shouldn't be a problem. (Can you even call it "aerate" if it's not soil? Anyway)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (7/8/17)

Nicely done

I was under the impression that "over shaking" or "mixing too aggressively" rather could somewhat lead to a loss in flavor, or is this only true with over heating? 

Personally i would love to know , after a weeks steep, would there really be a noticeable difference between a quick wrist mix and the "boer mix"

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PhillipF (7/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Awesome! Hahah that is some proper shaking, damn.
> And as long as you only do that once (after mixing), aeration shouldn't be a problem. (Can you even call it "aerate" if it's not soil? Anyway)


I only do it once so everything gets mixed well. The bubbles take a few hours to migrate back to the top and disappear. But after that no vigorous shaking anymore  

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (7/8/17)

Bloody brilliant idea... now to try it on a jackhammer to see if it affects flavour...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eisenhorn (7/8/17)

Haha  That's pretty epic..
Proper DIY right there. 
Have seen many solutions to said problems on other forums, from strapping the bottle onto a large pc fan with cable ties, to using a high power ladies intimate massager. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Roodt (7/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Haha  That's pretty epic..
> Proper DIY right there.
> Have seen many solutions to said problems on other forums, from strapping the bottle onto a large pc fan with cable ties, to using a high power ladies intimate massager.
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


I was gonna suggest the ladie friendly stick, but thought i will try be politically correct for once...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zandernwn (7/8/17)

So on the question of losing flavor.. As long as you seal that bottle and shake it the airation will not affect the flavor.. Airation in a" closed system" is fine.... It only becomes and issue where the juice is shaken (love to see you try that hahaha) or stirred where there is constant fresh circulating air. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (7/8/17)

zandernwn said:


> So on the question of losing flavor.. As long as you seal that bottle and shake it the airation will not affect the flavor.. Airation in a" closed system" is fine.... It only becomes and issue where the juice is shaken (love to see you try that hahaha) or stirred where there is constant fresh circulating air.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Agreed.
It'd also be an issue if you breathe the bottle and re-shake multiple times, introducing "fresh" air bubbles into the juice.
Doing it once, however - no problem. The air is already in the bottle, getting it through the juice and back to the top of the bottle isn't going to do anything negative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/8/17)

PhillipF said:


> Just thought I'd share this. Recently started mixing and getting all the ingredients combined by shaking them was a damn pain in the arm.....
> 
> Luckily " 'n boer maak 'n plan" and seeing as I have a scroll saw handy my mixing has become a little more easy (a jigsaw should work as well...)
> 
> ...



Give this man a Bells!! 

I have been thinking of doing the jigsaw thing, but seeing as my jigsaw was 'redistributed' and I have not bought a new one yet, this has not happened, but you gave me inspiration to do it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

